# Princeville Kauai Panhandlers



## Kauai Kid (Dec 17, 2015)

Two panhandlers showed up at our lanai this morning looking for food.

They were most welcome--a male and female Nene (Hawaiian Goose)--looking for food.  Their quiet honking alerted us and the only thing remotely resembling food was oyster crackers which they appreciated.  They are remotely related to the Canada Goose but not as big.

They left and came back again in the afternoon and we found they also liked Purina Dry cat food.

They both had leg bands and there are only 2500 Nene Geese in the world. They are the most endangered goose in the world.

Question:  Should we even have fed them?? They are obviously habituated to humans. 


They are an incredibly beautiful bird and it was a joy to see them so close.

Sterling


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2015)

Kauai Kid said:


> Two panhandlers showed up at our lanai this morning looking for food.
> 
> They were most welcome--a male and female Nene (Hawaiian Goose)--looking for food.  Their quiet honking alerted us and the only thing remotely resembling food was oyster crackers which they appreciated.  They are remotely related to the Canada Goose but not as big.
> 
> ...




I don't think you did them any harm. As you said, they are habituated to being around people.  Not feeding them today would only mean they'd go to eat from another person's lanai.  At least you fed them something that was kind of healthy. Geese are gallinaceous omnivores, so would have eaten most anything you offered.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Dec 17, 2015)

From this website:

http://www.waikoloa.org/Page/29336~534370/Nene-Goslings-on-the-Golf-Course

it says:



> Providing food and water not only habituates birds to humans, it decreases their proficiency at foraging in the wild, and can lead to serious physical problems, especially in younger birds. It’s important to note that penalties under this law can lead to fines of up to $50,000 per offense. In short, nene should simply be left alone.


----------



## Henry M. (Dec 17, 2015)

I agree with the quote, it is not really beneficial for the Nene's to be fed. 

However, very few people seem to abide by the law, and the birds know how to take advantage of humans. They go from terrace to terrace begging for food and acting cute. They get fed a lot!

There's a similar law about bothering the turtles, but many people at WKORV insist on going after them and touching them.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> I don't think you did them any harm.
> 
> Dave




Quoting my own post.  I don't think they were _harmed _by being fed, but whether it was _legal _to do so is another matter, as others have pointed out. 

Dave


----------



## Kauai Kid (Dec 17, 2015)

*Two Nene yesterday four today*

They must have told their friends as four Nene showed up this morning.

It was difficult, but we didn't feed them.

For those familiar with Princeville years ago there was a Nene on the nest, with the male doing guard duty, at Pepalani Loop.  Now there are condos.  

Mahalo for your comments.


Sterling


----------



## artringwald (Dec 17, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> Quoting my own post.  I don't think they were _harmed _by being fed, but whether it was _legal _to do so is another matter, as others have pointed out.
> 
> Dave



Whether it's legal or not, I DO think it does harm to feed wild species. Not only does it keep them from eating their normal diet of the native foods, they become acclimated to humans. If they'd spend more time hunting and foraging outside the populated areas, fatalities due to pets and/or cars would be less likely. Having said that, I confess to providing a great deal of food to the birds in our backyard. Unintentionally, the squirrels, chipmunks, and mice are also well feed.


----------



## DaveNV (Dec 17, 2015)

artringwald said:


> Whether it's legal or not, I DO think it does harm to feed wild species. Not only does it keep them from eating their normal diet of the native foods, they become acclimated to humans. If they'd spend more time hunting and foraging outside the populated areas, fatalities due to pets and/or cars would be less likely. Having said that, I confess to providing a great deal of food to the birds in our backyard. Unintentionally, the squirrels, chipmunks, and mice are also well feed.




I won't disagree with you.  The OP question was "Should we even have fed them?? They are obviously habituated to humans." I took that to ask whether feeding them what they did was bad for them. And I stand by that - the birds were not technically harmed by being fed.  Emotionally, ethically, and so forth, yes, they should have left them alone.  But those birds aren't likely to go hungry, even if nobody in the resort feeds them. There is plenty of food for them to forage on.

When I was on Oahu a few years ago, we were at the Pali Lookout just after sunrise.  A police cruiser drove in and parked in the lot.  The cop got out, opening the trunk of his car.  He started throwing chicken scratch on the ground near the car, and dozens of chickens came running out of the underbrush.  He'd obviously done this before, and the chickens were used to him feeding them. It was actually kind of nice to know they were being cared for.

Dave


----------



## artringwald (Dec 18, 2015)

BMWguynw said:


> When I was on Oahu a few years ago, we were at the Pali Lookout just after sunrise.  A police cruiser drove in and parked in the lot.  The cop got out, opening the trunk of his car.  He started throwing chicken scratch on the ground near the car, and dozens of chickens came running out of the underbrush.  He'd obviously done this before, and the chickens were used to him feeding them. It was actually kind of nice to know they were being cared for.
> 
> Dave



That happens even in Minnesota. At a parking lot along a popular bike trail, a guy had his car door open and was feeding several chickens. Since I had never seen feral chickens in MN (I don't think they like winter here), I had to stop and ask the guy if the chickens were his. He said they belonged to the owner of a nearby house, and the owner let them run lose. They knew the guy in the parking lot came at the same time every weekday, and showed up for the free snacks.


----------



## rifleman69 (Dec 21, 2015)

A Fed Nene is a Dead Nene.


----------



## SnowDogDad (Jan 2, 2016)

I have always found it odd that we have laws prohibiting us from feeding animals because they might become dependent on humans....

Yet, we regularly feed other humans with no concern that might happen.  

#politicallyIncorrect


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 11, 2016)

There is a pair with five fuzzy chicks currently roaming the grounds at WPOVR. I saw them over by the quiet pool. A group of them also seem to like to hang out by building six by the pavillion where the property meets the golf course. There were 10 there this morning.


----------

